# Which dial to get?



## DiscoDan (Aug 11, 2020)

Are there certain uses for a dial indicator that goes from 0 to 50 to 0 instead of 0 to 100? Or just personal preference?


----------



## addertooth (Aug 11, 2020)

The only one I can think of is readability. You might notice a change of a tenth of a thousandths of an inch easier too (more needle movement).


----------



## darkzero (Aug 11, 2020)

0-50-0 is just easier to read when using for +/- runout measurement. Actually that's what it's mainly used for. For example you wouldn't use one say on your bed for carriage travel. Like DTIs, test indicators are normally used for runout measurement instead of travel/length so they almost always come in 0-30-0 or whatever the max range is.


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 11, 2020)

Ahhh, these explanations make total sense! Thanks!


----------

